# Tasers & Removal



## mikie (May 2, 2008)

Our county LEofficers just started carrying tasers.  We have yet to be trained on their removal.  Has anyone had formal training (I'm not asking how, just wondering if your dept has protocol for it) fir removing the taser 'clip'?  From what I hear, it's like a 'fishhook' -removed with pliers or something.  We had to call city FD for removal (city has carried them for a while)- as it is yet to be (but may in the near future) in our department's protocol.  However, there is regional protocol, but "only if properly trained."

I'm might be wrong, but I think the PD can remove the tasers 'clips' (i don't know the technical term) without us as well...  

Also, hypothetically, if one were to be shot with one on the anterior thoracic cavity (I hope I remembered my anatomy correctly!), could their be complications with the heart & it's 'electricity?'  

Lastly- has anyone here been shot (I hope voluntarily or accidentally!) with one?  And is it true you become incontinent (ie. piss your self :blush: )?


----------



## TheAfterAffect (May 2, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> Our county LEofficers just started carrying tasers.  We have yet to be trained on their removal.  Has anyone had formal training (I'm not asking how, just wondering if your dept has protocol for it) fir removing the taser 'clip'?  From what I hear, it's like a 'fishhook' -removed with pliers or something.  We had to call city FD for removal (city has carried them for a while)- as it is yet to be (but may in the near future) in our department's protocol.  However, there is regional protocol, but "only if properly trained."
> 
> I'm might be wrong, but I think the PD can remove the tasers 'clips' (i don't know the technical term) without us as well...
> 
> ...





I got shot by one, Voluntarily, Idk about the Pissing yourself stuff, That Didnt happen to me, But I sure as hell screamed like a girl. Heh, Im a big guy, and those things definitely let you know they are there. As far as taking them out, The Cops did it right then and there after I sat up. They were in my back, So I couldn't see exactly what they were doing but it was quick and just a little :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:.


Well apparently a word that rhymes with mick and starts with PR is censored, but alright. But yeah, its just a little pinch.


----------



## yowzer (May 2, 2008)

My county's protocols for taser removal:



> The TASER dart usually penetrates the skin  only a few millimeters. EMTs can safely remove a dart simply by pulling it out. The only exception is involvement of the eye, face, neck, breast or groin. In this case, leave the dart in place and transport the patient to the hospital for dart removal.
> 
> Consider scene safety and measures to protect yourself and other rescuers from a potentially violent patient in situations when a TASER gun has been used. You do not need to transport a person to the hospital based solely on TASER dart exposure. If a patient has no need for further medical evaluation, you can leave him or her in police custody.
> 
> ...


----------



## mikie (May 2, 2008)

^  Wow, Was that published online?  Because I hope I didn't make you type all of that out!

Thanks!


----------



## Jon (May 2, 2008)

In PA, EMS must treat the Taser barb as an impaled object. LEO's can remove it if trained, unless it is in a "delicate" area.


----------



## Epi-do (May 2, 2008)

We are allowed to remove the barbs, unless they are in the face or genital area.  I have only been on a handful of person tased runs, and I have never had to remove the barbs.  Either the cops do it before we get there, or they did a dry tase instead, and never used the barbs.


----------



## yowzer (May 3, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> ^  Wow, Was that published online?  Because I hope I didn't make you type all of that out!



Copy and paste from a pdf. h34r:


----------



## paramedix (May 3, 2008)

I wish our cops could have the TASERs... Over here its mostly pepper spray or real fast flying lead...


----------



## eggshen (May 3, 2008)

After PD here got Mr. Swift's Electric Rifle they quit usings the sap so much, shame. Barring placement in any of the previously mentioned sensetive locations, we just yank them out and send them along with PD.

Egg


----------

